# pen Qustion



## pigeonsandmore (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello Everyone as you can tell by my post count that I am new here..
I have never owned any type of Pigeons before, I have a place in my barn for them and I am going to make a fly area, I have a roll of 2 inch chicken wire will that be small enough for the top? they are Kings.. any advice on this matter will be most welcome..

TIA

Don


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think most people would recommend a hardware cloth with 1/2 inch hole so that critters can't get in. Obviously it depends where you are located. I have opossum that visits me at night so I have to make sure that the loft is predator safe. I can add beautiful cats that visit my birds as well.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RodSD said:


> I think most people would recommend a hardware cloth with 1/2 inch hole so that critters can't get in. Obviously it depends where you are located. I have opossum that visits me at night so I have to make sure that the loft is predator safe. I can add beautiful cats that visit my birds as well.


This is good advice, in the past I had a wing ripped off a chicken that was roosting close to the side of the wire and the possom or ****, could reach right in, and they will if they can!, mice can be a problem too if there is leftover seed, they carry disease to your pigeons.


----------

